# Cleaning solutions and X-Jet



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I plan on using the x-jet for the first time tomorrow. I will be using Jo-Max mixed with bleach per label directions. The question I have is, if I mix up the Jo-max just like I would for using a pump up sprayer, wouldn't it be extremely dilute by the the the x-jet applies it? The jet came with proportioners, but recommended in the instructions not to use them the first time you use it. Should I mix up the jo-max and bleach with out adding the water to the mixture and figure out the correct proportioner to use? Help me please!:thumbsup:


----------



## tsunamicontract (May 3, 2008)

Yah I was kind of wondering the same thing, thinking about getting an x-jet. Dean please let us know how applying chem and rinsing goes with the xjet from the ground.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

On a small machine (4 gpm or under) the X-Jet dilutes the mix by about half. You should target a bleach (sodium hypochlorite) concentration of 1.5% hitting the vinyl. Using an X-jet and household bleach that would be half bleach and half water/Jomax in a five gallon pail.

Heads up on the X-Jet. That is high pressure leaving that tip. It is easy to accidentally "sign" your work. Always spray at an angle and about 20 ft from the surface. When you rinse the bottom portion, use your wand and a low pressure nozzle. Also remember chems applied from bottom to top. Prewet all windows and plants and make those the first things you rinse.


----------



## johnthepainter (Apr 1, 2008)

good stuff ken,,,,,and thanks for introducing me to the xjet dean,,,,,,,im gettin one now


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

My X-Jet is a paperweight. Good for holding papers down on the dash. ;-)


----------



## 1963 Sovereign (Dec 14, 2011)

PressurePros said:


> My X-Jet is a paperweight. Good for holding papers down on the dash. ;-)


Ken,is your X-jet any more useful now? Or still a paper weight? (had to necro this thread for the answer)


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Its a good tool to have on hand when you have certain areas that need a high concentration of chems and you don't want to break out a chem pump or manual sprayer. Other than those few circumstances, I steer clear of the X-Jet. There are guys that have been with me two years that come across one on a truck and ask what it is. I live by down streaming for chem application.


----------



## creativeeyeball (Feb 20, 2014)

agree with pressurepro. x-jet is can get an average experienced technician in trouble. They are worth having for those unique situations.


----------

